# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Dove mensen kunnen autorijden

## Leontien

Ik heb voorheen met dove jongeren gewerkt. Ik had een dove collega en een jongere kreeg zijn rijbewijs. Ze reden heel goed en ik was absoluut niet bang bij hen in de auto. Doch kregen ze niet alles mee qua geluid. 

Dus hoe belangrijk acht jij geluid in het verkeer?

*Geef hier je mening over:*


Dove mensen kunnen autorijden



Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Agnes574

Dove mensen kunnen wat mij betreft héél goed autorijden...

Kijk naar die mensen die de muziek in hun auto zo hard zetten dat je het in je eigen auto erachter kunt horen...die horen ook niets van het verkeer om hen heen en worden sneller afgeleid door aan die radio te zitten.

Ik denk dat dove mensen hun andere zintuigen extra goed gebruiken...vooral het kijken in dit geval en dat is het allerbelangrijkste in het verkeer!

Ag

----------


## Petra717

Dove mensen kunnen naar mijn mening zeker autorijden... 

Ze krijgen lang niet zosnel hun rijbewijs dan horende mensen. Terwijl een grote hoeveelheid van de horende bestuurder meer afgeleid zijn, door bellen, muziek (meezingen) ze raken niet alleen afgeleidt van alle geluiden die hun aandacht op eisen maar ook mag er naar de juiste zender, cd, (tel)nummer worden gezocht.

Het enige nadeel wat ik zou ervaren, is dat dove mensen niet de sirenes, van ambulance, brandweer en politie kunnen horen, daar zijn dan weer zwaailichten voor of niet?

Ergens denk ik dat het ook een beetje moeilijke doenerij is vanuit bobo bestuur, een dove kan je moeilijker aanhouden of een blaastest uitvoeren (uitgaande dat ze niet goed kunnen praten wel liplezen). Je kan moeilijk elke agent gebarentaalcursus laten volgen is dan het excuus.

Naar mijn mening zijn dove mensen juist geconcentreerder (bewust van hun gemis), waardoor ze goed instaat zijn auto te rijden.

groetjes, 
pettie

----------


## alderwood

Maar ze horen de sirenes van ambulance, politie of brandweer niet.
Kijken ze niet tijdig in hun spiegels, dan zou het hulpverlenende voertuig
vertraagd kunnen worden.

----------


## meneereddie

Mensen met een aangeboren doofheid, hebben een sterker ontwikkeld gevoel, en zichtvermogen dan niet dove mensen. Mensen met een plotseling ontstane doofheid, die ontstaan is in de eerste 0 tot 20 levensjaren van de persoon in kwestie, hebben dat wat minder, maar creeren dat wel op latere leeftijd. (gemiddeld binnen 15 jaar van dag 1 van doofheid al) Mensen die op een langzame wijze doof worden, door oudheid, of jonger, maar doof worden in de loop van jaren, zullen deze kwaliteit niet, of minder ontwikkelen. Dat hangt ook weer van de leeftijd af. Een 65 plusser heeft meer moeite met het ontwikkelen van dergelijke kwaliteiten, dan een 38 plusser. Het ontwikkelen van een sterker gevoel, een beter en geconcentreerder zichtvermogen, gebeurt "bijna" volledig automatisch, en voltrekt zich in de hersenen. Ik zeg "bijna", want er hoort een stuk wilskracht en doorzettingsvermogen bij.

Ik ben er van overtuigd dat dove mensen goed kunnen autorijden. 
Het aanpassingsvermogen in het verkeer, ligt hoger dan bij niet dove mensen.
Participeren en anticiperen is ze dus op het lijf geschreven.
Desondanks krijgen dove mensen op latere leeftijd ook concentratiestoornissen, en een trager reactievermogen, net als niet dove mensen. Maar zelfs dan kan het zijn dat dove mensen meer concentratievermogen hebben, beter anticiperen en participeren, dan niet doven.

PS: Weet je dat dove mensen gemiddeld 3 tot 6 keer vaker in de spiegels kijken dan niet dove mensen?


Ed

----------


## cmv

> Maar ze horen de sirenes van ambulance, politie of brandweer niet.
> Kijken ze niet tijdig in hun spiegels, dan zou het hulpverlenende voertuig
> vertraagd kunnen worden.


euhm als ik heel eerlijk ben.. dat dacht ik eerst ook.. Maar ik heb nu 4 jaar mijn rijbewijs en rij minimaal 500 km per week. en ik heb nog nooit een sirene gehoord toen ik in de auto zat, allereerst het geluid van het rijden over asfalt, je radio, je motor alles wat herrie maakt vervaagd het geluid van een sirene, ik merkte t altijd op door mn spiegels.. nu ben ik horend en niet eens zo goed visueel ingesteld als Dove mensen zijn. Die zullen het voor mijn gevoel nog eerder ontdekken.. En dove mensen hebben ook nog eens het voordeel, dat als de sirene eenmaal voorbij is, ze hem niet nog een uur na horen suisen in hun oren  :Wink: .

----------


## alderwood

Aan de autoradio heb ik niet gedacht, die heb ik namelijk zelden of nooit aan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik denk dat dove mensen prima kunnen autorijden, ze hebben hun andere zintuigen sterker ontwikkeld. Ik heb een keer bij een doof persoon (vanaf geboorte) in de auto gezeten en dat was van de veiligste keren in mijn ogen. Dat afwegende naast horende automobilisten, een vriendin van mijn nicht is als ze auto rijdt bezig met alles behalve het verkeer (make-up opdoen, bellen) en de jongelui van tegenwoordig die de sirenes nooit een keer zullen horen omdat je hun muziek 3 straten verderop nog kan horen of van die mensen met een tomtom die zo gefocust zijn op dat scherm dat ze niet zien dat ze het IJ inrijden. Dan ben ik het er niet mee eens dat dove mensen een gevaar zijn, het zijn eerder de horende mensen.

----------


## Petra717

Mooi gesproken Luus!

----------


## gevallenpalletgevalletje

helemaal mee eens, mijn beste vriend (ex zwager) is doof en kan heel goed autorijden!

----------

